# Fentanyl



## frenchwinegal (Oct 30, 2010)

I've been prescribed Fentanyl. Unfortunately, I do not have a health plan and living on Canada Pension Disability leaves me with no money nor coverage for meds. I know Fentanlyl for my dosage (100mcg) would be about $230 here in Sarnia, Ontario Canada (I don't know how it compares to US prices.) At that price I may be able to afford it some months but not each and every month. I've looked into health plans. Because it is an already prescribed drug it would not be covered for me. Does anyone have any ideas how I can somehow manage to get these?Or any other avenues to try?I can also be reached at [email protected] to all for your support


----------

